# Ohio River 1.18.10



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Well the weather was supposed to be nice today and get up to around 45 degrees, so I decided to take my dad out on the river to hopefully catch some fish. We were going to do some sauger fishing, hybrids, and cats. (It never got above 30 degrees on the river today)

Went to my first spot today where I have caught some very nice sauger and we fished it for about 30 minutes and we were un-able to get a bite.

Moved to my second spot. This is a spot where I have caught some catfish and sauger before. We threw a couple cat rods out and then continued to work jigs. My dad hooked into an 8 pound drum that hammered his jig on the first cast...not what we were after but at least we got the skunk taken care of. Two more casts later he caught a quillback. A little after that the cat rods started to get some bumps....then one of the rods gets buried..but when I go to pick it up it comes back up. Couple minutes later I get a good hit and land the first channel of the day at 5 pounds. Continued to get bumps here and ultimitley landed 6 channels out of this spot all from around 3 pounds to 7 pounds. 

Moved to my third spot and the action was immediate we landed 5 more channels in this spot with the biggest of the day at 8 pounds.

We should have called it quits then haha but I wanted to try out some hybrid spots. Tried another 5 spots and did not get a bite. No hybrids no sauger, and no blues today. Could not find any shad...I did not throw my net, but I was not marking anything nor did I see any flipping.

Barge traffic was very heavy today, saw a trapper out and some duck hunters and that was it. There was nothing in the water really above Cincinnati, but below the city there were trees/sticks floating down and chunks of ice, I would imagine they were coming from the Licking and the Mill. The Mill had a lot of crap in it, I did not go into the Licking.

At least it was nice to get the boat out, its been over a month since I have had it out.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. They definitely missed the forecast.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the report,sounds like you had a very good day for winter fishing.
Jake


----------



## Glassguy (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey everyone, I am new to the site. I took my boat out on the Ohio River Monday afternoon. I was itching to get out since the air temp was in the mid 50's. I put in at the Wheelersburg ramp and had plans on fishing just below the Greenup dam since there have been people up there sauger fishing hard now for a few days off the bank. To make a long story short, the current was ripping from them opening the locks, and it was way too strong for me to hold the current with my trolling motor. So we went down river to the mouth of the Little Scioto and fished for an hour or so and didnt even get one bite. We threw crankbaits, twisty tail jigs and Laserblades.

Hopefully it will pickup over the next few weeks at the dam with the sauger/saugeye hits if the weather stays like this!


----------

